# My first handmade holster



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Most of you know I picked up a new Ruger Blackhawk this year, I was looking for a holster for it and decided that instead of investing $75+ on a holster I'd invest in some leatherworking tools and try my hand at making my own. I figured I'd share the results of my first attempt at it.


I'm happy with the stitching on the front side of it but I went a bit overboard on the Welt and had some trouble punching the awl through it so the back side is pretty crude, good thing no one is going to see that, well except you guys I guess.


I do like the way the stitching on the belt loop came out even if the rest of the stitching on the back looks kind of amateurish.


As you can see the welt is very thick, three layers of leather plus the holster material for a grand total of 5 layers and about 3/4" thick.


I definitely like the way it fits in the holster and the general look.


View of the fit from the top, I could have pushed the welt back another 1/4" or so but it'll work as is.


Here's the matched pair.

So all in all I like the holster and am satisfied with the end product. The satisfaction of the job well done more than makes up for my few nit picky criticisms. Should make a great holster for banging around the woods, especially during deer season.

-Infidel


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Nice job!! Great looking stitching too!!


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Not a bad looking holster by any means, and considering it was your first, I'd say great job.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice looking, did you punch the holes before using the awl?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Of course, me being a Ruger guy, the very first thought that popped into my brain was what caliber?
I admire handy people, you did a good job.


----------



## sarge1967 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'd say you did good for your first try.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

I really like your holster it really looks well seasoned. ^^
(Is that gun on a cutting board, with some paparika? lol.)


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

> Nice looking, did you punch the holes before using the awl?


Yes, I had some issues with it too, ended up bending the awl trying to drive it through 5 layers of leather in that welt. Guess I'll have to pick up another one of those on my next order or if I end up at hobby lobby. I may try using a drill press for the holes if I do another project with a welt like that.



> Of course, me being a Ruger guy, the very first thought that popped into my brain was what caliber?
> I admire handy people, you did a good job.


It's a .45 colt/ACP convertible, next I'm thinking of doing a belt carrier for the spare cylinder. It'll kind of look like a speed loader carrier or at least in my head that's how it looks.



> I really like your holster it really looks well seasoned. ^^
> (Is that gun on a cutting board, with some paparika? lol.)


Yes and no, it's a cutting board that I'm using for my leather work but the brown on the board is actually dye from me working on the leather before the dye was fully cured.

I'm glad you guys like it, I'm very happy with the overall look and fit of it. I'll probably try some other designs now that I have the tools and some leather left over. Might even try to do an all leather crossbreed style holster for my S&W M36, I'll have to put some thought into that one I guess.

-Infidel


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Not to down play the fine craftsmanship of holster, this one is fast and easy!
View attachment 5546


----------



## dutch16 (Mar 13, 2014)

Very nice, Infidel!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks pretty good for a first holster.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

45 Convertible!!
I have one as well. It is my general purpose handgun, at night it stays on the bedside table loaded with Corbon 45 Colt +P 200 grain JHP (aka The Flying Ashtray).
Years ago I had one with a 7 & 1/2" barrel, it was the most accurate handgun I have ever fired, but, alas, Ruger doesn't make that length anymore in the Convertible.

Our very own Dwight55 made me a beautiful holster that will accomodate all my single actions with barrel lengths up to 7 & 1/2", both Blackhawks and Colt clones.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 45 Convertible!!
> I have one as well. It is my general purpose handgun, at night it stays on the bedside table loaded with Corbon 45 Colt +P 200 grain JHP (aka The Flying Ashtray).
> Years ago I had one with a 7 & 1/2" barrel, it was the most accurate handgun I have ever fired, but, alas, Ruger doesn't make that length anymore in the Convertible.
> 
> Our very own Dwight55 made me a beautiful holster that will accomodate all my single actions with barrel lengths up to 7 & 1/2", both Blackhawks and Colt clones.


I love the gun but I do need to put some different grips on it, the factory grips don't fill up my hand well enough and I have trouble getting a repeatable grip on it. When I was a kid of about 14 my father bought a Bisley Blackhawk in .44 Mag with a 7 1/2" bbl, he said he bought it for me but the gun was later sold. That gun shot very well also and I wish I still had it. I'd really like a Vaquero in .44 Special but Ruger doesn't make that either. Next time they send one of those e-mails out asking what their customers want I'm asking for one of those.

Arklatex, no these guns will not shoot .410, the frame is no where near long enough to accommodate the .410 shells. That's fine by me I've always considered .410 in a handgun kind of an answer in search of a question. Might be good for snakes but I'm just not sure you'd get enough penetration much past spitting distance. I know if I hit something with a 255gr LWSC it'll penetrate plenty deep, especially if it's hard cast by water dropping it.

-Infidel


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I didn't care for the thin black grips either, I swapped them with the wood Ruger grips off one of my Single Sixes.
My other Single Six and my Old Model Flat Top 357 magnum wear Ajax grips. They have been going through a buy out/reorganization for a couple years now, so I switched to GunGrip.com and got a pair of faux ivory for my Super Blackhawk and they screwed right on with no fitting. Check them out at Gun Grip - Home Page My next purchase from them will be a set of faux stag for my S&W Model 15.
I've never dealt with Rio Grande Grips, but they have some cool lookers Ruger Single-Action Revolver Grips
And, just in case, here's Ajax's new site Welcome To Ajax Custom Grips brought to you by 2R L.L.C.

None of these grips are very expensive.

Edited to add: Lipseys (a big Ruger distributor) did manage to convince Ruger to build a limited run of 44 Special Blackhawks on their new/old Flat Top (Colt sized) frame. This frame size is smaller than a Vaquero, it is the frame they build their New Vaquero on. So basically what you would have is a New Vaquero with adjustable sights.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I didn't care for the thin black grips either, I swapped them with the wood Ruger grips off one of my Single Sixes.
> My other Single Six and my Old Model Flat Top 357 magnum wear Ajax grips. They have been going through a buy out/reorganization for a couple years now, so I switched to GunGrip.com and got a pair of faux ivory for my Super Blackhawk and they screwed right on with no fitting. Check them out at Gun Grip - Home Page My next purchase from them will be a set of faux stag for my S&W Model 15.
> I've never dealt with Rio Grande Grips, but they have some cool lookers Ruger Single-Action Revolver Grips
> And, just in case, here's Ajax's new site Welcome To Ajax Custom Grips brought to you by 2R L.L.C.
> ...


I saw the Lipsey's gun although Ruger isn't listing it on their site under the dealer exclusives anymore so I'm not sure they're still building it. I'll have to check with my buddy with the FFL and see if he can lay his hands on one, otherwise gunbroker may have to be my friend. In any event it'll have to wait until taxes come back next spring, already spent this years gun fund.

-Infidel

-Infidel


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My gun fund dried up when the falling economy killed my quarterly profit sharing bonus. I had an understanding with The Wife that cash did not go into the general fund, it was mine to do as I pleased. So, for a good number of years I bought 3 or 4 guns every year. That was the only way I was able to build my collection.
I look at it as an investment in the future.


----------

